# terrible drywall texture job on new construction



## brasileira (Mar 23, 2016)

*Terrible drywall on new construction home*

I am in the process of buying a new construction home and we should be closing in about 25 days. The builder promised us a Light orange peel texture on walls and ceiling, unfortunately going through the house the texture applied is very heavy and pretty much looks like exterior walls.... they know it is wrong and said that will find a solution, but I am very unsure that they can fix the problem and finish the house in less than 30 days... my question is: how hard it is to fix a 3000sqf house entire drywall texture including ceilings? Can I get out of the contract because of that? Thank you all! I am in desperate need of help


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*

#1, This has to be a local issue, almost no one I know would want any texture on any walls or ceilings for many reasons.
No pictures posted so how would anyone be able to suggest how to fix it?


----------



## brasileira (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*


----------



## brasileira (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*


----------



## brasileira (Mar 23, 2016)

I am in the process of buying a new construction home and we should be closing in about 25 days. The builder offered us a light orange peel texture on walls and ceiling (very common in FL). Unfortunately going through the house we notice that the texture applied is very heavy and all the interior walls look like exterior walls. The builder said that the knows it is wrong and he is trying to find a solution, right now I am very unsure that they can fix the problem and finish the house in less than 30 days. My question is: how hard is it to fix a 3000sqf home (all walls and ceiling), Can I get out of a contract because of that? Thanks you! I am in desperate need of help!:vs_sob:







[/ATTACH]


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*

That is your classic "We slapped up the drywall and now want to hide all the defects" type of finish.

Yea.....about par to a Stucco finish....I wouldn't want it.

The fix would have not been too bad....if it was not painted. Now? Not so easy.

Don't back down. If it's documented as to what you want, you have a leg to stand on. 

But I see it going down as this.

If you want it fixed, they are going to tell you the repair will take longer than the time before your closing, hence, the closing will be delayed.....BUT...they will come back and 'offer' a discount.....a few dollars back. If you are like most buyers, the money is tight.

But, if in fact, money is not tight....don't give in....and if they don't get it done before the closing date...threaten legal action....


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Part of it is going to come down to,the definition of light orange peel texture. Was it in writing and are there any samples? It was kind of a sissy thing to ask for unseen 30 days before closing. . As for correcting it, I Weill leave it to the pros. If this is kind off a spray on water based substance like popcorn ceilings, then it can be removed by wetting and scraping and the Jon is very messy. 

As for getting out of the contract without a written definition and clear instructions include kind some kind of sample, I doubt whether you can get out of the contract. . You can walk away but you will lose your deposit. You will need to talk to your attorney on this one, and do it now.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*

I kind of disagree with the above post there are pics and definitions of light orange peel,and this ain't it. As for a fix, glad it's not me, will most likely be sand, skim, and re spray then repaint. The good news is being the house is still empty they can use power sanders to remove it. So shouldn't take too long.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*



ToolSeeker said:


> ...there are pics and definitions of light orange peel,and this ain't it.


There is a definition, by a reputable body, for "light orange peel texture" ?

Please show us.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*

Not sure how reputable these folks are but they have a picture


http://www.sccidrywall.com/2011/03/05/light-orange-peel/


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*

SCCI is a drywall contractor (a smart drywall contractor because he defines the surface before he does it). Another drywall contractor may have a different definition of light orange-peel texture. What is needed is a definition by a contactor's/drywall body that defines it. Possibly does exist, because I believe there are standardized grades for quality of a (smooth) drywall finish. But just googling an image is not a definition.


----------



## brasileira (Mar 23, 2016)

Do you guys think that a Light sanding job just to smooth it up the surfaces, and a coat of paint would be a good repair action?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*



brasileira said:


> Do you guys think that a Light sanding job just to smooth it up the surfaces, and a coat of paint would be a good repair action?


It might sand off, depends on the paint. Relatively fresh latex paint can plug up sandpapers very quickly.

You might also work a compromise with the builder, like smooth out the walls, leave the ceilings, or leave some of the rooms alone. From what I see, which isn't much, it doesn't look all that bad. It might also look very different once you get some colors onto the walls, vs the light neutrals.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*

The texture looks a lot like that used in the motels around here. It seems to chip off easily, overtime, leaving it looking like someone splashed white liquid all over the walls.


----------



## langit (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*

interesting thread, I also have the same question


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*

THere's no way to sand off that texture and get it smooth. They could sand enough to knock off the high spots, but that's about it. Any aggressive sanding will potentially damage the paper facing of the drywall.

There's only 2 remedies if you want smooth walls, neither of which will be easy. Sand off the high spots and skim coat the walls. It will likely take 2 maybe 3 coats of joint compound to cover the rough texture. Then it all has to be sanded smooth, dust removed, primed, and repainted. The other option is to tear out the drywall and re-do it.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*

I haven't had time to look up references but to shoot orange peel texture there are 3 different size nozzles light orange peel, medium orange peel, and heavy orange peel.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*

It seems to me one thing you have going for you is that you say the builder acknowledges a problem. So it seems you both agree that what is there is NOT "light orange peel". 
I would talk to a lawyer but I also think if the guy wants to fix a mistake he deserves a chance. Especially with something rather ambiguous like "light orange peel". Its not like you expected brick siding and got plywood.

Is it really the drywall or are you suffering buyers remorse and wanting out?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*

If the house is empty sand, skim, and re-shoot. Now is the time not when you get everything in it.


----------



## RickMacKay (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*

Agree it is a terrible texture job, looking at the finish. It's too late to sand if the walls have been painted. They will have to be skimmed and floated smooth. Then there will be plenty of sanding achieve a smooth finish! It is a horrible mess. If a sprayed texture (knockdown, etc.,) is just out of the question, one compromise might be a skip trowel texture. It is achieved by hand, usually the guys use a pool trowel (rounded edges) and skip over what they have already applied. It is a subtle texture, we use it on high end work. Obviously, a competent drywall finisher should be looking at your project, but there is no easy, simple fix. Good luck


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Terrible drywall on new construction home*

Two coats of thick exterior paint should do the trick..


----------



## bondra76 (Apr 21, 2016)

I am pretty sure you can get out of the contract all the way to the end when you close, but you must ask your realtor what the conditions are.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

3000 soft would be a huge job to fix. The question is do you want out of the contract or do you want him to finish it.

Might be able to do a knockdown texture on top after a quick sanding???


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

You can always ask for money to set aside in escrow to redo and still close.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

If you close and move in withOUT having the thing to your liking, you will have spent a ton of money to own a place that you don't like. Get with your realtor and/or attorney immediately and do NOT close until everything is done. Ron


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

ront02769 said:


> If you close and move in withOUT having the thing to your liking, you will have spent a ton of money to own a place that you don't like. Get with your realtor and/or attorney immediately and do NOT close until everything is done. Ron


 
True, but if she really wants the house? and if the builder agrees in writing at the closing to place 10K in hold back for texture redo, she can still close and not be subject to possible interest rate increases or more hoops from lender price increase on the home or just loose the home.

Its not uncommon according to my agent friend. 

Big decision to be made either way.


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

That texture looks like it was done by a DIYer on their very first project. Both pictures show a very different texture and neither is "light". At this point I think they will make things worse if they try to make it look right unless they hire someone who knows what they're doing which I doubt a builder will do. I'd also ask if that base and 1/2 round molding is finished, because it is not.


----------

